

Web GL 3D Graphing Calculator - jxcole
http://www.graphycalc.com/#x*x+y*y-0.5

======
ajross
Very cute. Desperately needs control over the displayed range if it's going to
be useful. And tic marks on the axis wouldn't hurt. But good job.

And unlike every other Web3D demo, it loads instantly to a useful state
instead of displaying a blank interface for 3 minutes while it downloads a
100M data set.

------
calebmpeterson
Nice.

Having the canvas consume the full client area in the browser would be
helpful; there's a lot of wasted space in the margins. The title/input area
could be top center and z-ordered above the canvas.

------
ChuckMcM
[http://www.graphycalc.com/#.25%20*%20cos%283*x%29%20+%20.25%...](http://www.graphycalc.com/#.25%20*%20cos%283*x%29%20+%20.25%20*%20sin%283*y%29)

Fun times.

------
erichocean
Isn't that software rendered, not WebGL?

~~~
queensnake
Yeah, pre3d is canvas. Well I haven't checked recently, maybe it's got a web3D
backend, now. I know my browser can't handle web3D but likes this ok.

